# صناعة الزجاج



## عثمان الراوي (23 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
هذا جزء من الانسايكلوبيديا الخاصه بهولمن تتضمن صناعة الزجاج وفيها كذلك التاثير البيئي والصحي للتلوث في هذه المعامل​


----------



## ahmed cod (23 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا

بس ياريت تكتب لنا مقدمه بسيطه عن الملف


----------



## احسان الشبل (29 ديسمبر 2010)

عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااشت ايدك


----------



## abuwadiee (4 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوع ممتاز أرجو التوسع به


----------



## شوقي شحرة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

يا ليت تعطينا بحث بالعربي يا شييييييييييييخ


----------



## شوقي شحرة (5 نوفمبر 2012)

وكمان المخطط التفصيلي للمصنع


----------



## tamer0rezk44 (8 مايو 2014)

شكرا ياخونا على كل المجهود اللى انتو بتعملوه


----------

